# 42 years of Bouncing Ben



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for you and your mother's loss.


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

_My fave poem_

_Lay down, my friend, and close your sweet eyes…

…when next you awake, you’ll look down from blue skies.

Free from the pain, you will run in full stride,

with friends from the past and through fields far and wide.

With God as your master to take care of you,

every day up in heaven, you’ll feel love so true.

And all of the gifts that you gave me each day,

will come back to you as you frolic and play.

Then some day, my sweet love, I’ll see you once more,

as you greet me with nickers as you’ve done before.

So know that I love you and with me you’ll be,

in my heart everyday as I dream of you free._


----------

